
Felix Salmon's Nota Bene: Toys don't fung - lifeisstillgood
https://felix.substack.com/p/nota-bene-toys-dont-fung
======
lifeisstillgood
A surprisingly short and worthwhile critique on an aspect of modern capitalism

